# Sonic Colors E3 Trailer



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/o7bt49zGN8g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7bt49zGN8g


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha, I'm sorry but that was the wrong song for the game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Haha, I'm sorry but that was the wrong song for the game.


What's wrong with it? >_>


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like Sonic's new thing is getting high.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...no. >_>


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

What's with 3D Sonic games and really, really annoying poppy soundtracks?  Christ.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> What's with 3D Sonic games and really, really annoying poppy soundtracks?  Christ.


Agreed, that song was terrible.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 15, 2010)

I still don't think this game will be good. The basically just changed emeralds into little floaty thingies, and threw sonic in an amusement park.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> What's with 3D Sonic games and really, really annoying poppy soundtracks?  Christ.


They're targeting the kiddies.

Also, Sonic likes smoking Mary Jane and getting high 8D


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

All-CG trailer, nice.  Do not want -- how about some gameplay?  Cutting the terrible tune won't hurt either...


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's gameplay footage

http://www.youtube.com/v/MT9H0QnX6A0

The one thing I know that's going to get called out for is the constant yelling of the power-ups.

*uses blue alien*
Game: POWER UP, LASER!
Gamer: I KNOW. GOD, THIS IS THE 10,798,327TH TIME YOU'VE TOLD ME THAT.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Have you guys read any of the impressions of this game from E3 yet? I highly suggest that you do.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 19, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Here's gameplay footage
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/MT9H0QnX6A0
> 
> ...


Hmmm, no sir, I didn't like it.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 19, 2010)

is he fast or am i on drugs again?


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

I actually like the clip


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 19, 2010)

The song sounded like he was taking shrooms, and the gameplay footage Travis posted looked horrible as well.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 19, 2010)

So here's the summary of the game from what we can tell.

Eggman kidnapped wisps *Emeralds >_>....* You get Emeralds *wisps >_>.....*Mid game while you're playing and they can help you.Music higher than caramelldansen on drugs.
 And last but not least, you have a friggin annoying announcer GOOD GREAT AWESOME OUTSTANDING AMAZING.
That's gonna get old...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> So here's the summary of the game from what we can tell.
> 
> Eggman kidnapped wisps *Emeralds >_>....* You get Emeralds *wisps >_>.....*Mid game while you're playing and they can help you.Music higher than caramelldansen on drugs.
> And last but not least, you have a friggin annoying announcer GOOD GREAT AWESOME OUTSTANDING AMAZING.
> That's gonna get old...


Why are you comparing the Whisps to the Emeralds? Not only are they not the same colors as the Chaos Emeralds, but there are many, many more of them. >_>


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm comparing them because they are close enough to eah other I can.
It's just a number increase of stuff you have to rescue/save/get


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2010)

Was that Crush 40?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Was that Crush 40?


I really hope crush 40 didn't make that song....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

It looks like a mix of Sonic Unleashed and Sonic Heroes (in the sense of robots and coloring). 

The controls and gameplay look a lot like Sonic Unleashed, minus the Werehog. But that "Come On!" is annoying.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It looks like a mix of Sonic Unleashed and Sonic Heroes (in the sense of robots and coloring).
> 
> The controls and gameplay look a lot like Sonic Unleashed, minus the Werehog. But that "Come On!" is annoying.


http://www.youtube.com/v/zGMse6eqcU0&feature=related
Come On step it up!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Was that Crush 40?


No. =(


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks okay. I might rent it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

http://gaygamer.net/2010/06/e3_10_sonic_colors_isreally_re.html
http://gamerlimit.com/2010/06/e310-sonic-colors-impressions-the-colorblind-will-be-missing-out/
http://www.sonicstadium.org/articles/sonic-colors-preview
http://www.sonicstadium.org/articles/sonic-colors-impressions-wii-and-ds
http://www.roboawesome.com/?p=12194
http://digitalchumps.com/component/content/article/142-e3-2010/5252-impressions-sonic-colors-wii.html
http://www.destructoid.com/e3-10-preview-sonic-colors-176492.phtml
http://e3.gamespot.com/story/6266077/sonic-colors-impressions

And there are many more in addition to that. Every single impression is very positive.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> http://gaygamer.net/2010/06/e3_10_sonic_colors_isreally_re.html
> http://gamerlimit.com/2010/06/e310-sonic-colors-impressions-the-colorblind-will-be-missing-out/
> http://www.sonicstadium.org/articles/sonic-colors-preview
> http://www.sonicstadium.org/articles/sonic-colors-impressions-wii-and-ds
> ...


Still don't like the look of it, think I'll pass.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> http://gaygamer.net/2010/06/e3_10_sonic_colors_isreally_re.html
> http://gamerlimit.com/2010/06/e310-sonic-colors-impressions-the-colorblind-will-be-missing-out/
> http://www.sonicstadium.org/articles/sonic-colors-preview
> http://www.sonicstadium.org/articles/sonic-colors-impressions-wii-and-ds
> ...


The only one on that list would be dtoid. Even so doesn't look good. and 

>gaygamer.net

oh you


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It looks like a mix of Sonic Unleashed and Sonic Heroes (in the sense of robots and coloring).
> 
> The controls and gameplay look a lot like Sonic Unleashed, minus the Werehog. But that "Come On!" is annoying.


Exactly what I'm thinking. Needs more difference from the recent 3D Sonic games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 19 2010, 01:25:08 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It _is_ very different from other 3D Sonic games. The Whisps add a lot of new gameplay mechanics, similar to Super Mario Galaxy's power-ups. And they basically took the best of Sonic Unleashed's daytime levels and made it even better, so how can you complain about that?!


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks meh.

Theres better games coming out.


----------



## 8bit (Jun 19, 2010)

It reminds me of Adventure 2 Battle


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 19, 2010)

My thoughts on the game haven't changed, won't be buying it. Gameplay looks just as bad as the other 3D sonic games.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes! It's about time, Sonic Team.
This looks like exactly the sort of thing we need. Unleashed was a step in the right direction, now Colours will perfect the formula! I really hope this turns out great, after disappointments like Black Knight. Sonic 4 isn't looking too good either. =(


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> http://gaygamer.net/2010/06/e3_10_sonic_colors_isreally_re.html
> http://gamerlimit.com/2010/06/e310-sonic-colors-impressions-the-colorblind-will-be-missing-out/
> http://www.sonicstadium.org/articles/sonic-colors-preview
> http://www.sonicstadium.org/articles/sonic-colors-impressions-wii-and-ds
> ...


What are you trying to prove, seriously?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 19, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That his interests > yours.


----------



## Princess (Jun 19, 2010)

*colours
8D

Looks cool.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That the people who have gotten to play the game are saying that it's great. Why, do you want to start _another_ argument? Can't I post impressions of the game without you questioning me and trying to start something?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> My thoughts on the game haven't changed, won't be buying it. Gameplay looks just as bad as the other 3D sonic games.


I haven't bought a Sonic game since the Sonic Adventure series. The others, so far have sucked. And Unleashed is missing a whole world and several daytime levels in the Wii version. Very upsetting. 

Regardless, I think I might just rent it. But like it was said, there are so many better games coming out that I WILL be buying.


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Tyeforce, you're adorable.  I was merely pointing out how strange that post was.  It was as if you were replying to a post that wasn't even there.

Also:



> http://gaygamer.net/2010/06/e3_10_sonic_colors_isreally_re.html
> http://www.sonicstadium.org/articles/sonic-colors-preview
> http://www.sonicstadium.org/articles/sonic-colors-impressions-wii-and-ds


Oh you.  On top of that, I'm quite certain you could've found twenty more useless blogs with some sort of positive review of the game.



> And there are many more in addition to that. Every single impression is very positive.


vague claim about the number of positive reviews + a subjective and erroneous assessment of their impressions and number, respectively = delicious

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Also, never forget.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2010)

Gameplay looks boring as hell. jeez.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been reading every single impression of Sonic Colors that I can find, and not one of them was negative. While the great majority of new Sonic games get mixed or negative impressions (such as Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode), Sonic Colors is breaking that trend. I'm just trying to point that out to people, so maybe they'll give this game a chance. And citing the Sonic Cycle just proves your ignorance.


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2010)

WRONG.  Look at the Sonic Cycle.  At this point it may look good, but this is the first showing of it.  Wait until Sonic Team actually delivers the disc-shaped turd to the hands of reviewers.

Also, it's only a matter of time until we see some new characters for the DeviantArt, turned-on-by-Sonic crowd (read: the average Sonic player) to draw/eroticize.  In fact, I bet those weird whisps or whatever are already starring in thousands of sweaty fantasies.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> WRONG.  Look at the Sonic Cycle.  At this point it may look good, but this is the first showing of it.  Wait until Sonic Team actually delivers the disc-shaped turd to the hands of reviewers.
> 
> Also, it's only a matter of time until we see some new characters for the DeviantArt, turned-on-by-Sonic crowd (read: the average Sonic player) to draw/eroticize.  In fact, I bet those weird whisps or whatever are already starring in thousands of sweaty fantasies.


No, I'm not wrong, unless you think you're psychic and can see the future. And the future that you claim to be predicting contradicts what we already know about the game, anyway. Ah, ignorance~


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you are.  You said that Sonic Colors was breaking that trend, but that is actually PART OF THE SONIC CYCLE.  Oh shi-

And I'm not claiming to know the future, I was just stating the nature of the Sonic Cycle.  You're the one claiming to know the future, as apparently you have foreseen a dismal future where Sonic Colors is the greatest-reviewed game ever, with unanimous "positive" reviews.  I'm rather perplexed by how me saying the game will suck contradicts something that "we already know about the game."

And I wouldn't mind in the least being ignorant about the nature of the most recent game in a series that has been in disgrace for decades.  Fortunately, I, like most sane people, reserve the word "ignorance" for things that actually matter.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there you go again, putting words into my mouth and exaggerating everything. First of all, you're wrong about the Sonic Cycle. No other recent Sonic game has been getting positive impressions like this. Usually it's mixed or negative impressions. The so-called "Sonic Cycle" is highly exaggerated, anyway. Perhaps that's why it's a troll's tool of choice when it comes to Sonic. Anyways, Sonic Colors is getting very positive impressions, and it's being compared to Sonic Unleashed's daytime levels (which was arguably some of the best 3D Sonic gameplay, if not the best), but much better. And the only "gimmicks" (ugh, that word is so misused) to be seen in the game are the Whisps, which are comparable to Super Mario Galaxy's power-ups, complimenting the gameplay instead of clashing with it.

Also, I never, _ever_ claimed that this game will be the "greatest-reviewed game ever, with unanimous 'positive' reviews". I do believe that it will be a very good game, though. It's taking a lot of elements from Super Mario Galaxy, too, and that can only be good, right? And, no, I don't think that this game will reach Galaxy's greatness (but you never know), but that doesn't mean it won't be a good game.

And the positive impressions aren't the only thing that shows that this game isn't following the "Sonic Cycle". Sonic is the only playable character, and only Sonic in his normal form. No friends, no Werehog. Tails and Eggman also appear, but not in a playable role. Sonic Colors is 3D Sonic at its best. At least that's how it's looking. And there's really no reason to believe otherwise, unless you think that they're going to completely scrap what they've done with the game up until now and go a completely different direction.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or surprise you by telling you that over half the game will be big the cathog fishing simulators.

You never know.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sega confirmed that Sonic is the only playable character. >_>


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic was also the only playable character in unleashed, it still sucked.

For all you know the flamboyant floating aliens we haven't seen yet could initiate fishing simulators.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unleashed's daytime levels were great. It was the Werehog gameplay that knocked it down (though I didn't mind the Werehog gameplay myself). Sonic Colors has no Werehog. Just Sonic.

You're grasping at straws here.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I stand by my prediction that this will be shunned by critics and that 90% of the content will be sonic the big werehogcat fishing simulation.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 20, 2010)

Skimming through these arguments always amuses me. You start off with the really short posts with little digs, eventually the posts get progressively bigger until you have massive paragraphs, then one side gives up and you see them dwindle down back into the tiny posts until the next paragraph war erupts. Funtimes.

</offtopic>


----------

